# Transfer recordings from Tivo Edge to Mac



## Stephen Miller (Jan 2, 2019)

Is it possible to download a recording from my Tivo Edge to my iMac? 
iMac 24-inch, M1, 2021
Chip Apple M1
MacOS Ventura 13.0.1


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

For not copy protected content Yes
KMTTG, PYTIVO or With a browser the TiVo's built in webpage https://{Your TiVo's IP address}/nowplaying/index.html
username: tivo
password: your tivo Media access key (MAK)

Need to agree to allow unsecured access


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

Stephen Miller said:


> Is it possible to download a recording from my Tivo Edge to my iMac?
> iMac 24-inch, M1, 2021
> Chip Apple M1
> MacOS Ventura 13.0.1


I use cTivo to do this.


----------

